# "New" Member



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

I registered today but feel as if I know most of you somewhat; after having read the various threads on this forum for some time now.

I guess it's better to join late than never.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes, better late than never. Welcome,welcome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

agreed! welcome and glad you're out of the closet....Skeletons in there with you??? LOL


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Patch Master.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to it. Always glad to have new blood posting on here. :jol:


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> agreed! welcome and glad you're out of the closet....Skeletons in there with you??? LOL


The skeletons are in the crawl space


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's creepy, just don't say their with your mother-in-law! lol


----------



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Welcome Patch Master! I hope you enjoy the forum!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Another lurker out of hiding. Welcome aboard Patch Master.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Patch Master, I'm sure you'll enjoy the forum.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome:devil:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings Patch Master. Is that a Pumpkin patch you're the master of? I hope so, lol. Glad you're joining in.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Howdy Patch Master. Good to have you here.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Hairballs to you
welcome to the forum


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome You feel you know us and still signed up?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to a fellow lurker.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

slightlymad said:


> Welcome You feel you know us and still signed up?


Scary - isn't it


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey and stuff...


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Patch.


----------



## debbityboo (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome....


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, PatchMaster!:jol:


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Greetings and welcome aboard!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sorry.... Im a little behind.... LOL Greetings and Velcome Patch Master :>


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! You now among fiends.


----------

